# Portfolio



## Emeyerphoto (Mar 1, 2013)

Greetings,

I am a new photographer and would like to start sending out "my book" to potential clients and I am lost on where to find a place that specializes in these books. I don't want a blurb book, because I would like something that I can constantly tailor the images, and order of images around so a post style book would be ideal. Can you as fellow photographers point me in the right direction where I can find a company that makes these books?

Thank you in advance,


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 1, 2013)

I've had great experiences with Adorama books. Check 'em out.


----------



## Menace (Mar 1, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> I've had great experiences with Adorama books. Check 'em out.



+1

Around here, local Kodak dealership provide a photo book at a very reasonable cost.

Personally, I have my portfolio on my iPad that can be kept up to date at all times. Great when meaning clients at their homes or businesses. 

Cheers


----------



## Emeyerphoto (Mar 1, 2013)

I appreciate the information, but I don't want a photo book as the type Adorama sells since I would like to be able to arrange as necessary and I feel that these type of books are for consumers after their wedding or senior portrait session.

With the iPad, that may be a great idea if the clients you are to meet are in your local area and have the time to meet you, but I would like something that I can organize, take out or put in images in an order tailored to a prospective client or editor. 

I guess what I meant by photo book, is a photo binder, my apologies.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 1, 2013)

It sounds like you want a photo album. where you can insert, remove, or re-arrange pages. There are tons of them available, but they are used less and less by professionals, IPads have become very popular for what you want to do and the pages do not get dirty or tattered. The advantage to using a Ipad is that you will also give the impression of being up to date with the latest technology rather than 1980 ish.


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 1, 2013)

I've always felt strongly about having a printed portfolio in a hard-cover book. Nothing has presence when they ask

"Can we see your commercial work in the past years?"

And you lay them a stunning Hard-cover book with full page prints. I also take a laptop too but I prefer to present a book.


----------



## bigmag13 (Mar 1, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> I've had great experiences with Adorama books. Check 'em out.



+1


----------



## Drizzt321 (Mar 1, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> I've always felt strongly about having a printed portfolio in a hard-cover book. Nothing has presence when they ask
> 
> "Can we see your commercial work in the past years?"
> 
> And you lay them a stunning Hard-cover book with full page prints. I also take a laptop too but I prefer to present a book.



Not doing this for a living, I think a blending of both approaches is ideal. A great hard-cover filled with amazing, full page prints says high-end and classy, while also having a tablet or similar device lets you keep it more up to date with newer images, more images, and let's them see what it will look like on Facebook.

You can say "here is my uber-awesome-ZOMG stuff", here's my great stuff which I keep fresh all the time. And by the way, here's what it look like when you email it to people.


----------



## robbymack (Mar 2, 2013)

+ 1 for the ipad or any other tablet

It's easy, always up to date, and it can be tailored for any client. Printed portfolios are also great but they also say "old" which may be fine for some clients, but its up to you to read them.


----------



## grahamclarkphoto (Mar 12, 2013)

Emeyerphoto said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I am a new photographer and would like to start sending out "my book" to potential clients and I am lost on where to find a place that specializes in these books. I don't want a blurb book, because I would like something that I can constantly tailor the images, and order of images around so a post style book would be ideal. Can you as fellow photographers point me in the right direction where I can find a company that makes these books?
> 
> Thank you in advance,



I just did a run of 200+ books through Apple's Aperture for galleries and exhibits. The quality is good and the price per copy is pretty low. Do at least 3 test runs before you commit to a quantity 100+.

For more information check out my blog post here: http://www.grahamclarkphoto.com/new-2013-book/

Graham


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 12, 2013)

grahamclarkphoto said:


> I just did a run of 200+ books through Apple's Aperture for galleries and exhibits. The quality is good and the price per copy is pretty low. Do at least 3 test runs before you commit to a quantity 100+.
> 
> Graham



Looks nice, Graham. I personally would have put a border around each picture (on every page) to avoid it bleeding into the spine and edges of the page. But that's just personal choice.


----------



## RGF (Mar 19, 2013)

why not send out a link to a website that you can update frequently.


----------

